# F2 VISA to H1b sponsored or H1 cap exempt



## bharath90 (Aug 8, 2014)

I am in Ohio under F2 VISA status. 
Nationality: Indian
Education: MS Robotics from UK, B.Eng Instrumentation from India
Experience: 1.5 yrs are Junior research director and Asst. Professor from an Indian University

I would like to search for H1b sponsored or H1b cap exempt jobs which is completely legal.

How should I start ? Should I look for local consultancies in US or apply directly through company websites?

If I can search through consultancies could someone post the list of reliable consultancies operating in US?

Any possibilities of my profile getting hired?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Consultancies are mostly scams .. you should only deal direct with the employer 
you appear to have limited experience that may be a disavantage


----------

